
Instagram begins rolling out two-factor authentication - andygambles
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/16/11025792/instagram-two-factor-authentication
======
joefarish
Always good to see more support for 2FA. If anyone wants a list of services
that support it then take a look at:
[https://twofactorauth.org/](https://twofactorauth.org/)

For Android users I'd also recommend the Authy app:
[https://www.authy.com/](https://www.authy.com/)

